# Angelsport Mohrenberg in Harburg



## Dirk Mohrenberg (27. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies, Gäste und Besucher. 


Hier noch mal für alle ,die bisher nicht die Möglichkeit hatten persönlich vorbei zu kommen, ein Eindruck von meinem neuen Angelsportgeschäft im Marktkauf – Center Harburg.

Selbstverständlich führe ich hier genauso wie in Bergedorf alle führenden Angelsport Marken.


Der Eingangsbereich (das Geschäft befindet sich direkt neben Toy`s ur Us)








wie in Bergedorf ist immer eine große Anzahl von Rollen der verschiedenen Herrsteller vorrätig





ebenso selbstverständlich eine große Auswahl an Ruten





und natürlich jedes erdenkliche Zubehör





Angelsport - Mohrenberg
Seeveplatz 1
Marktkauf - Center Harburg
Tel. 040 - 30 38 58 30

21073 Hamburg




Ich freue mich auf euren Besuch. 



Euer Dirk Mohrenberg


----------



## Truttafriend (27. November 2004)

*AW: Angelsport Mohrenberg in Harburg*

Wooow #r Sieht stark aus!


Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub und versuche mal vorbeizukommen #h


----------

